# Hora tonta



## alebg2

He buscado el significado de la expresión "Hora tonta" en el DRAE...me dice "Momento en que se hacen concesiones por debilidad o torpeza"...
¿Alguien me sabe decir si hay un equivalente en italiano?
En mi traducción yo acabo de escribir "oretta" pero no es el sentido de la expresión..
El contexto:
Son los niños que se cargan Bill Clinton o Milosevic mientras desayunan, en una hora tonta de bombardeo cualquier día..
Sé que ni oretta ni ora scarsa reflejan el sentido de la obra original, pero de momento no se me ocurre nada mejor..


----------



## Ana María Bustamante

Ciao alebg2,
Credo che in questo caso l’espressione “hora tonta” non sia stata usata correttamente in spagnolo, cioè non con il significato che da la RAE. Volevano semplicemente dire “in un hora di “poco movimento” per quanto riguarda i bombardamenti”.


----------



## kreiner

Il testo ha un chiaro tono ironico. "Hora tonta" non è un momento di scarso movimento, ma fa riferimento alla poca importanza che danno quei personaggi agli effetti delle loro decisioni. Quando dici in spagnolo: "es que tuve un momento tonto", cerchi di giustificare i tuoi errori minimizzandoli: "è stato un momento di sciocchezza". Beh, non è esattamente così, ma qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Ana María Bustamante

Sí, de acuerdo. Es lo que quería decir precisamente con mi irónico “scarso movimento”, es decir que ya a la hora del desayuno, sin haberse todavía puesto a “trabajar” en el bombardeo, ya se habían cargado a 200 niños. 
Lo decía para darle a entender a alebg2 que no tenía que buscar precisamente el significado de la expresión en sí.


----------



## kreiner

Perdón, no había entendido que en tu respuesta también había ironía


----------



## Ana María Bustamante

El problema de la palabra escrita es que no se le puede dar el "tono", el "registro" con el que uno la piensa escribiéndola. Quien lee lo hace con su propia “entonación”. Para la próxima vez me preocuparé de ser más clara!! (en tono irónico).


----------



## alebg2

Vale, el problema es que de momento no me sale nada decente en italiano...pero tengo tiempo para pensar en eso..tengo que entregar el trabajo para la próxima semana..gracias


----------



## annapo

In un momento di calma piatta...


----------



## Neuromante

Podrías usar: "Cosi per caso, in un momento sciocco"


Edito:
Annapo, no significa un momento de tranquilidad o calma. Sino que lo haces a lo tonto. Si es con valor positivo puedes querer decir que no te costó ningún esfuerzo, que o hiciste casi sin pensar. Si es con valor negativo implica (Pero no sólo) que no se te ocurrió pensar en las consecuencias


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Podrías usar: "Cosi per caso, in un momento sciocco"
> 
> 
> Edito:
> Annapo, no significa un momento de tranquilidad o calma. Sino que lo haces a lo tonto. Si es con valor positivo puedes querer decir que no te costó ningún esfuerzo, que o hiciste casi sin pensar. Si es con valor negativo implica (Pero no sólo) que no se te ocurrió pensar en las consecuencias


 

_Il momento sciocco_ mi sa che te lo sei inventato sul momento, perchè in italiano non esiste. L'espressione* calma piatta* in italiano non ha niente a che vedere con la calma o la tranquillità, ma indica una condizione di inerzia, di tregua fra eventi di grande gravità, di notevole cruenza, e perciò è uno dei modi più comuni in cui un italiano si esprimerebbe per indicare questa oretta postprandiale di scarso movimento fra i bombardamenti.


----------



## Neuromante

Calma piatta, es decir calma chicha. Exactamente lo mismo que en español. Es decir, no tiene nada que ver con "hora tonta", pero yo ya lo sabía. De todos modos, gracias por confirmármelo.

La frase "hora tonta" no es una expresión en español y no tiene nada que ver con momentos de tranquilidad (O de "scarso movimento", o de "inerzia, tregua" que son sinónimos de "tranquilidad en el lenguaje coloquial) El epíteto "tonto" usado tipo "momento tonto" "gesto tonto" "frase tonta" etc, se utiliza para quitarle importancia a algo que, a pesar de que dices que no es importante, ha tenido grandes consecuencias.
Cuando lo usas con unidades de tiempo equivale a "un ratito". Como decir en un almuerzo *"O, no te creas: No fue ningún trabajo ¿El Foie Gras (Auténtico)? Pero si cada vez que tengo un día tonto me preparo cuatro o cinco"* Advierto que se tarda más de una semana en prepararlo, sin contar que tienes que criar tú mismo el pato. Imaginate usar "calma piatta" en este contexto.


Lo de "momento sciocco" no me lo he inventado, significa "momento tonto" y no lo puse como expresión italiana, lo puse como sustantivo con un adjetivo detrás. Al fin y al cabo "hora tonta" no es una expresión española. Mira la entrada de Kreiner allá arriba del todo, por cierto. Ya lo explicaba él desde el primer momento.


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Lo de "momento sciocco" no me lo he inventado, significa "momento tonto" y no lo puse como expresión italiana, lo puse como sustantivo con un adjetivo detrás.


 
Momento sciocco in italiano non significa niente. Nessuno darebbe dello sciocco ad un arco di tempo, è una cosa che, per un italiano, non ha logica né senso.


----------



## gatogab

Buscando la frase hecha *"hora tonta"* encontré todas las definiciones referidas a un momento durante el cual se hacen concesiones por debilidad o torpeza.
Invece in italiano ho incrociato questo, queche da un'idea completamente differente, non essendo, a mio giudizio, una frase fatta, bensì la descrizione di un momento:


> Giudicavo quel momento sciocco e instabile. Tra la realtà e la non realtà. Tra il magico e il non-magico.


Poi ho cercato la definizione di *"sciocco"* e ho trovato:




> (Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore)
> *sciocco: *
> che non riflette, che è poco intelligente:
> •stupido, insensato:
> persona poco intelligente


 
Tutti i dizionari consultati riferiscono più o meno lo stesso. Mai che nominassero *"momento"*


----------

